# MONSTER Tiger Yesterday



## OUTCAST (May 15, 2013)

Took out a father and his son yesterday for a 4 hour shark trip. I put out a smaller size chunk for the first round in hopes of hooking a blacktip, just to give them a warmup. The bait was out 20 mins and got hit. I thought it was a sand tiger or nurse, it was just heavy, no runs at all, like reeling in a bucket. Then the shark figured out she was hooked and burned off 400 yards without a problem. We released from the anchor and chased before the spool got too thin. To make a long story short, we fought her for 2 hours, 45 mins and chased for 3 miles. Something happened I've never seen in my life....about 2 hours into the fight she started wearing down, about 50 yards out she came up to the surface stuck her entire head out of the water and just chomped and shook her head once while looking right at us. Not once, but she did it twice! Both times she was looking right at us with her head all the way out of the water....was absolutely incredible. Got a tag in her and she swam away strong. Awesome day.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 16, 2013)

Whoa, looks like a giant shark.  

How long was it?  

Thx for posting.


----------



## doates (May 16, 2013)

Hope she doesn't hold a grudge.  Sharks... They creep me out!


----------



## OUTCAST (May 16, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Whoa, looks like a giant shark.
> 
> How long was it?
> 
> Thx for posting.



Thanks! 12ft.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 17, 2013)

Appreciate it. I thought it probably was in double digits like you reported.


----------



## ssiredfish (May 17, 2013)

Thats a big girl!!!


----------



## grouper throat (May 17, 2013)

awesome catch. The only shark I've seen at 12' was a hammerhead that was playing around with a cut-in-half 70-80lb tarpon and it was a surreal sight on the crystal clear flats. He came up to the boat to pick back up his half o' tarpon and it was longer than half of the 20' boat. We were all hesitate to go spearfish mullet that day lol


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 17, 2013)

a story for life


----------



## flatsmaster (May 17, 2013)

We go to boca grande to fish the tarpon and its pretty crazy to be hooked up on a 150 lb poon and a monster hammerhead just cut her in half ..... Needless to say im not going swimming there ... im with doates they creep me out ... Outcast do you change in phonebooths and they call you Clark !!!


----------



## bowandgun (May 18, 2013)

Outcast we went to Port royal and were chumming for cobia and a giant tiger came up the chum line and almost ate the bag.  There must be a serious population of those tigers.  No cobia, gonna try again in a week.


----------



## Gadget (May 20, 2013)

wow... what a catch


----------



## OUTCAST (May 20, 2013)

flatsmaster said:


> We go to boca grande to fish the tarpon and its pretty crazy to be hooked up on a 150 lb poon and a monster hammerhead just cut her in half ..... Needless to say im not going swimming there ... im with doates they creep me out ... Outcast do you change in phonebooths and they call you Clark !!!



hahaa....the vertebrae in my back begs to differ. Thanks!


----------



## OUTCAST (May 20, 2013)

bowandgun said:


> Outcast we went to Port royal and were chumming for cobia and a giant tiger came up the chum line and almost ate the bag.  There must be a serious population of those tigers.  No cobia, gonna try again in a week.



Cobia have been funny this season so far. Might have been that cold March that screwed them up. Yeah, big sharks are definitely in...and everywhere. Last week was the first time I've ever caught 2 thousand pounders in the same week.


----------



## OUTCAST (May 20, 2013)

Heres a little video I put together. It shows the name of my boat, hope thats not a "violation". 

https://vimeo.com/66598018


----------



## deadend (May 20, 2013)

HATE seeing a tiger like that whilst spearfishing.


----------



## BuckinFish (May 20, 2013)

Awesome video!


----------



## OUTCAST (May 22, 2013)

BuckinFish said:


> Awesome video!



Thanks!


----------



## Atchafalaya (May 22, 2013)

You're gonna need a bigger boat


----------



## sea trout (May 22, 2013)

i'm very impressed!!!!
that looks like a serious shark!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 23, 2013)

Great Video!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 23, 2013)

OUTCAST said:


> Heres a little video I put together. It shows the name of my boat, hope thats not a "violation".
> 
> https://vimeo.com/66598018



Enjoyed the video.  Let's go ahead & embed it in your thread. 



 <p>Hilton Head Fishing from Chip Michalove on Vimeo.</p>


----------



## ssiredfish (May 23, 2013)

Pretty eyes on her....I saw a couple Sandys yesterday 25mi offshore right before jumping in to chase some Cobes.  Needless to say I wasnt stickin my head in any windows, haha.....Tigers love the AR's and Ive seen a ton out there...

Biggest Tiger Ive seen off of here was an easy 14', had to be 4-5' pec-to-pec......Cool to see em all lit up, they really are beautiful


----------



## Sharkfighter (May 23, 2013)

Wow, I am impressed,  and i bet that charter crew was also!!

I might need to change my screen name now lol  I caught some 3 and 4 footers in the sound last weekend and was happy.   had a 5 or 6 footer break off.  But that shark is an AMAZING catch!


----------



## OUTCAST (May 23, 2013)

Thanks guys! I appreciate it. 

And BornToHuntAndFish, thank for putting that up for me. I didnt know that option was available, appreciate it!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 24, 2013)

OUTCAST said:


> Thanks guys! I appreciate it.
> 
> And BornToHuntAndFish, thank for putting that up for me. I didnt know that option was available, appreciate it!



Yes, Sir. I clicked on the upper right hand corner icon that says "Share" & copied the "Embed" option into your thread, in case you need to find it again in the future.


----------

